# How often should your pipe go out?



## Themadlbb (Feb 8, 2012)

Do people generally have their pipes go out even when experienced or are they expected to just stay lit until they are done?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, I'm not sure how qualified I am to answer this, as I'm just a glorified noob, a few months short of four years experience, but while I start off each pipe with the intention of lighting it only once, I can count the amount of times that's happened on one hand. Without the thumb. Okay, without two of the fingers as well...

The more experience you have, the less often your pipe will go out (unless you're easily distracted like me), but if that problem ever goes away completely, it must take more experience than I've managed to put together so far.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes.

Seriously, some blends do, some don't. Sometimes I dry my tobacco so much that it wouldn't go out if I tried, sometimes it is just barely possible to char and light.

Common denominator? I no longer worry about it. Unlike a cigar, relights with a pipe are not a big deal.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Themadlbb said:


> Do people generally have their pipes go out even when experienced or are they expected to just stay lit until they are done?


<insert joke about dating that contributes nothing to the thread>

Re-lights are common, and part of the process for me. Occasionally I've had a bowl burn without one, but more often than not I'll need to re-light a couple three times each bowl. If for no other reason than getting distracted and forgetting to puff LOL


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

the answer to both is Yes!, second there are no rules. It's very rare for me to make it all the way to the bottom on one light. I'm way too OCD, I'm always stirring, tamping dumping. Bottom line have fun with it & don't worry about the details


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Themadlbb said:


> Do people generally have their pipes go out even when experienced or are they expected to just stay lit until they are done?


Pipes go out. Simply relight them. Even days later. As mentioned by others this is normal and not a problem at all. It is nice when you do get a "perfect" bowl, but it is the exception rather than the rule. I don't expect it; it's a nice surprise when it does happen.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm glad to hear relights are common and part of the process. Though, that being said, the more I smoke a pipe, the more I get a feel for the rotation of tamping and puffing, and relights are getting far fewer. Finding the right dry-ness has helped a lot, too!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Depends on moisture of Baccy, packing job, puffing cadence and other variables. Most pipes I have a relight or two but have some without too. Relights don't matter it's just a part of pipe smoking.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I am a noob at pipes and anywhere between 3-5 relights for me. Sometimes every so often the bowl burns straight through no relights. About once out of every ten times more or less!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am a noob at pipes and anywhere between 3-5 relights for me. Sometimes every so often the bowl burns straight through no relights. About once out of every ten times more or less!


Same for me although the last few bowls have treated me very nicely


----------



## kaivalya (Dec 25, 2012)

Old_Salt said:


> the answer to both is Yes!, second there are no rules. It's very rare for me to make it all the way to the bottom on one light. I'm way too OCD, I'm always stirring, tamping dumping. Bottom line have fun with it & don't worry about the details


Ha ha ha! very well said. I've kind of similar OCD  Though, what I have observed in my case is, when the bowl is filled, the relights &/or tamping is frequent than the level when my bowl is about half smoked, it starts getting smoothly. I guess it's my (not so well ) packing & moisture of the baccy. Being a noob, still I am struggling with the correct packing & perfect dryness of the baccy.

So, as Old_Salt said, enjoy your bowl...who counts the relights? we are certainly not short on matches! now do we? 

Cheers!
Kaivalya


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

The only time I counted relights when as a fresh newbie, my pipe lighter ran empty LOL


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Just to throw another joker in the mix, your pipe can affect relights as well. I can go a lot longer between puffs with my Cavicchi briars and Altinok meers than I can with my Stanwells.


----------



## JohnnyDarkside (Dec 19, 2012)

I remember having a stack of matches next to me when first starting. Granted I'm still very new, but I usually only relight about 2-3 times. Tamping, tobacco moisture, bowl size and tobacco blend, puffing, pipe resting, pack and so on all affect your burn. So many variables make it a fun learning experience.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

I almost never reach the bottom of a bowl with out one. By than, I've tapped and ashed a couple times. I tend to use the Frank packing method.
For a fast smoke; usually trying a new blend or experimenting with my own, I gravity fill and it will burn down to the bottom quicker with a tamp or two.
Personally; I prefer to relight as often as necessary. Keeps my bowl cooler this way.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

It matters not a jot how many times your pipe needs to be relit. Pipe smoking is hopefully a relaxing pursuit, not a competition. If you are stressing over this to any degree at all, you are missing the point. Enjoy (and celebrate if you are minded - these are rare events) a "perfect bowl" by all means, but so much more goes into that besides simply saving on matches or lighter fuel. Some smokes are "just perfect" despite numerous relights.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

I've smoked a total of two bowls and both of them have burned all the way through without a relight. Now, either I'm the most efficient pipe smoker of all time, just dumb lucky, or I'm doing something goofy. (History indicates the latter is more likely.) I enjoyed both of them, so what's not to like. I may have been smoking a bit to hot/fast. I felt like I was taking my time, not rushing, just keeping it burning...enough? Maybe I'm just a prodigy (at age 43) and someday I'll make all the way it to the Piper Olympics. Yeah, not so much. More likely I'll burn a hole through the bottome of my cob. I'll keep reading and smoking and see how this turns out.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

B-daddy said:


> I've smoked a total of two bowls and both of them have burned all the way through without a relight. Now, either I'm the most efficient pipe smoker of all time, just dumb lucky, or I'm doing something goofy. (History indicates the latter is more likely.) I enjoyed both of them, so what's not to like. I may have been smoking a bit to hot/fast. I felt like I was taking my time, not rushing, just keeping it burning...enough? Maybe I'm just a prodigy (at age 43) and someday I'll make all the way it to the Piper Olympics. Yeah, not so much. More likely I'll burn a hole through the bottome of my cob. I'll keep reading and smoking and see how this turns out.


I'd say; you got talent.


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

I agree with Jack's previous statement, I prefer to keep my bowl cool also. 

The flavor seems to really come out better in a cool bowl and butane is cheap IMHO.



:bathbaby:


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

thanks Fred. I don't tamp. Just a bit at the beginning with my finger ever so slightly.
I mostly tap the sides to loosen tobacco from the edges. Sometimes ash out the bowl if a relight is stubborn. But mostly rely on my lighter to keep the ember glowing, not hard puffs.
Now there are some tobaccos that will burn hotter [insert] neub :wave:here [/insert]. 
I'm assuming that is because of certain toppings, such as sweeteners and alcoholic mixtures.
Good luck with wet tobaccos though.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> I'd say; you got talent.


I was definitely smoking too fast/hot. My last couple bowls, I sipped. Kept them cool and they smoked way better. They went out 2 or 3 times and I took the opportunity to futz with the ash (tamp?), so I'd be lighting actual tobacco with the next match. Flavors were more subtle, rich and sweet but subtle. I enjoyed the last two much more than my first two (which weren't bad either). I'm liking this pipe thing.


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

steinr1 said:


> It matters not a jot how many times your pipe needs to be relit. Pipe smoking is hopefully a relaxing pursuit, not a competition. If you are stressing over this to any degree at all, you are missing the point. Enjoy (and celebrate if you are minded - these are rare events) a "perfect bowl" by all means, but so much more goes into that besides simply saving on matches or lighter fuel. Some smokes are "just perfect" despite numerous relights.


Beautifully put.


----------



## mercop (Jun 11, 2013)

Although I am sure that anyone reading this has forgotten more than I know about this pursuit, here is my $.02. I found this with cigars and it is the same with pipes. If I am not having a conversation, reading a book, on the net, or otherwise engaged I smoke way too fast. I prefer rather to smoke as if I am just breathing. Keeps a cool bowl and relaxes the mind.- George


----------



## 4noggins.com_Mike (Aug 16, 2013)

As with many issues in smoking a pipe, smoking technique always seems to provide a basic answer; not that I claim that mine does so as yet. Whatever rate one smokes, the balancing act is often between smoking slow and keeping the pipe lit while smoking slow. If the smoker is happy with his pace, his smoking technique, a certain amount of relights can be associated with that rate. Ignore the fact that this amount of relights is needed. They're just relights.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I've been smoking the pipe now for 3 yrs. I've never gotten to the bottom of the bowl on 1 light. I used to think I was doing something wrong, but it's just part of enjoying the bowl. Depending on how well I fill the bowl, how I prepare my flakes, or ribbon cut, so on. 
I've gotten to the point now where I have gotten my breathing down, to breathe in with my nose, and exhale through my mouth, and part of the exhale through the bowl to keep the tobacco at a slow smolder, the bowl stay pretty cool. but I'm not blowing out plumes of smoke either. Just small puffs, some guys would say I'm in a state of zen when they see me smoking my pipes at my B&M. Like I'm hardly smoking at all, yes I have frequent relights, tamps, stirring, and tipping the bowl. But when I'm usually down after 2 hrs, I have pretty much nothing but gray ash and a bit of dottle.
Soo don't sweat the relights, it's not a race, and if your blowing out plumes of smoke, your smoking too fast


----------

